# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ολιγόωρη Διακοπή Υπηρεσιών 7-8μμ 8/6/2012

## NetTraptor

Θα διακοπούν για λίγη ώρα οι υπηρεσίες στο DC. Θα αλλαχθούν οι μπαταρίες στους controller των server και θα προστεθούν μερικά fbdimm που μου έχουν πιάσει λίγο χώρο εδώ σε ένα συρτάρι. Καλύτερα να τα βάλουμε να δουλεύουν αντί να κάθονται.

----------

